# MH/T5 light fixture opinion?



## alyminny (Oct 14, 2009)

Hi Guys,

I fond on ebay some light fixtures that are very cheap. Anyone experienced with them? Thanks

http://cgi.ebay.ca/30-Metal-Halide-...emQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item439b46cea5


----------



## UnderTheSea (Jun 2, 2008)

What is the warranty on the fixture?

Between shipping and custom fees you are looking at $70 - $80, so you are looking at about $280 US

It appears to be an Odyssea product. Do your research before buying. Nice looking unit and a decent price but do a search on the quality of the product. Also check into the ballast running the T5's as there has been a lot of knock offs hitting the market that can't run the standard aquarium T5's and T5HO's so bulb selection is limited and therefore the replacement bulbs will cost you more.


----------



## Tigercga (Mar 26, 2006)

Hope it helps.

Odyssey MH lighting website

http://shop.aquatraders.com/Metal-Halide-System-s/10.htm


----------



## UnderTheSea (Jun 2, 2008)

I would only consider a MH unit with T5HO and not PC due to pricing on the bulbs and the availability.


----------



## alyminny (Oct 14, 2009)

Thanks for your input guys! Looks like the reviews are mixed with more bad ones , no warranty so I don't trust them. I don't want to catch fire or to have a broken ballast afte a month or so...I'll look into confirmed good ones. Anybody knows any good brand that is more affordable than others?


----------



## conix67 (Jul 27, 2008)

There's another vendor - http://www.fishneedit.com/ - who seem to have decent priced items with decent experiences from other reefers. The shipping to Canada also seems to be reasonable.

There's someone in this forum also using their MH light fixtures over the planted tank, that's when I heard of this place.

Next up would be current-USA fixtures.


----------



## cablemike (Jan 7, 2009)

i love my hagen t5 lights much better them my current usa units. the hagen is much brighter but its more expensive then current usa..


----------



## alyminny (Oct 14, 2009)

how about Powebrite LED by Current USA. Are they good of anything as additions to existing lights?


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

They're only good as supplemetal lighting, not main light.


----------



## alyminny (Oct 14, 2009)

I know that but I don't know if they are really worth it to buy. Anyone experienced with them?


----------



## loonie (Mar 29, 2008)

I have reservation about buying on ebay from US. I bought led lights 24ins, shipping alone is US20 for each item you buy, even if ship together. It only lasted me about 6months but the write out says 8years Moreover, the guy does not even respond to emails asking advice how to repair. The place is in Long Islands in the US.


----------



## cablemike (Jan 7, 2009)

alyminny said:


> I know that but I don't know if they are really worth it to buy. Anyone experienced with them?


i had them for a week and there not worth the money. i returned them and bought lights from the pickering flea market meant for under car mounting.. they are led strips and they can do several colours including blue and you get two 24inch strips for 30 dollars and there much brighter.. there meant to give cars that glow underneath effect so there bright. had mine almost a year now and there going strong. but i use them as night lights but if i turned on all colours its would llok like white light and be as bright as about one 40 watt standard fluorescent bul


----------

